# paph collection 2007 and now 2015



## Gilda (Apr 14, 2015)

I finally got the courage to count the paphs I have left after losing the majority of them last year. :sob:

The count in 2007 was 205 paphs

The count today ,2015 is 45 paphs 

Memories live on in photos of them on Slipper Orchid Info thanks to Steve Manza and photos here on Slipper Talk.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## hbathong (Apr 15, 2015)

You might have a big sunroom to grow all these babies. Hard working too


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2015)

Meh. Sorry Gilda. Having gone from 150 to now less than 10...I have my days when I miss all of them. Especially the Phrags, of all things. But, I have to say I totally neglect what I have now for the most part so I'd feel worse if I were neglecting a lot more of them! I'm happy that I still have my Mexipedium - still my favorite of the slippers, I think. Someday (when I don't live in Sac.) I hope to re-invest in a few more of my favorites.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 15, 2015)

hbathong said:


> You might have a big sunroom to grow all these babies. Hard working too



I had the perfect East windows for slipper growing, 2 bakers racks full to the brim ,as you can see from this old thread.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28116


----------



## Gilda (Apr 15, 2015)

Heather said:


> Meh. Sorry Gilda. Having gone from 150 to now less than 10...I have my days when I miss all of them. Especially the Phrags, of all things. But, I have to say I totally neglect what I have now for the most part so I'd feel worse if I were neglecting a lot more of them! I'm happy that I still have my Mexipedium - still my favorite of the slippers, I think. Someday (when I don't live in Sac.) I hope to re-invest in a few more of my favorites.



Thanks Heather ! I had said I needed to downsize but I would have liked to chose the ones to leave ! It would not have been Michael Koopowitz, Lebaudyanum.....etc etc


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 15, 2015)

In 1997 I had about 300 paphs..got divorced and sold them all
started collecting again in 2001 , by end of 2003 had about 200 paphs..then went off to grad school and sold them all
In 2008 started collecting again..peaked at about 400 paphs and phrags 
In 2010 built a greenhouse and started growing anything and sold most of my paphs 
In 2014, disassembled the GH and now grow under lights..sold off all the non slippers and many phrags as well as all my non multi floral paphs and now concentrated on dark multifloral paphs..I have about 75 paphs and 100 phrags (but I am slowly selling all phrags as they reach BS, except for some caudatum types)
I am hoping I can take my orchids with me next time I go off to grad school


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 15, 2015)

Gilda said:


> I finally got the courage to count the paphs I have left after losing the majority of them last year. :sob:
> 
> The count in 2007 was 205 paphs
> 
> ...



I guess I don't know the history of this. Where did 160 orchids go? Big losses or just trimming down the collection?


----------



## Gilda (Apr 15, 2015)

Paphluvr said:


> I guess I don't know the history of this. Where did 160 orchids go? Big losses or just trimming down the collection?



Big loss due to my stupidity for using a product that had fertilizer and insecticide. I had walked away from this product many times because of the fertilizer, KNOWING it was bad to have fertilizer in there for orchids.

Why then did I use it ? I was taking the easy way , or so I thought to deal with mealies....it was granular , with imacloprid as the insecticide which I have used before BUT not this granular with added fertilizer. Within a week I was seeing problems.....did major repotting but the damage was too great for most. HARD LESSON LEARNED !!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 15, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> In 1997 I had about 300 paphs..got divorced and sold them all
> started collecting again in 2001 , by end of 2003 had about 200 paphs..then went off to grad school and sold them all
> In 2008 started collecting again..peaked at about 400 paphs and phrags
> In 2010 built a greenhouse and started growing anything and sold most of my paphs
> ...



I hope so too because you have fantastic paphs !


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2015)

Shhhhh, there are a bunch of people here who shop at the Ed Hanes discount consignment market.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 16, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Shhhhh, there are a bunch of people here who shop at the Ed Hanes discount consignment market.



I want to go to Ed Hanes the consignment shop ,too !:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2015)

Sheeesh! Just make sure he puts labels on the plants!


----------

